

Test your website's loading speed through multiple locations - geeko
http://www.webpagetest.org/

======
mindaugas
<http://just-ping.com/> seems better

~~~
int2e
webpagetest actually renders the document and all referenced items. It's more
similar to what firebug/yslow will tell you, and very useful for designing a
site to load quickly.

------
rdj
I'm not sure this is a metric a web developer should care about. I always
assumed the website would deliver the same X bytes of data, at the same level
of performance for each request, regardless of source location. If this, or
any other test says your site is slow from a particular location on the net,
what can you possibly do about it? You aren't really measuring your web site
performance you are measuring the quality of the pipe in between the two
sites, something you have no control over.

~~~
geeko
"If this, or any other test says your site is slow from a particular location
on the net, what can you possibly do about it"

Basically it nails down to reducing the number requests and the roundtrip time
per request (aka latency).

\- Use a CDN to reduce latency (e.g. cachefly, cloudfront) \- Outsource some
javascript libraries (e.g. jquery) to google's CDN \- Move servers closer to
customers.

------
vaksel
I expected more than 2 locations. But better than nothing I guess

